# Anybody do any shark fishing in Ft walton area?



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Im a newb that has been reading hours on shark fishing and i think im pretty close to being ready to give it a try...before that though i would kill to be able to tag along with somebody that would be willing to show me the ropes...im game to throw in on whatevers needed i just really want to learn from somebody who has expierience....it has to be in ft walton because of driving situation...i live on the sound and have access to a nice pier to fish off or i can meet on beach if that s what is preferred...thanks!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Not much action in the sound. I used to go out to mid bay with good success and there are plenty off the point by shalimar when the tide is moving.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

One of the other recent reports said that there have been a lot of sharks in the sound recently.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm game to go anywhere I just want to see somebody who knows what their doing


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> One of the other recent reports said that there have been a lot of sharks in the sound recently.


That was from Navarre to the west. Just don't get many in fwb. Probably too much run off in the water from h98.  there is the occasional bull that runs through, usually in the 3-4' size, but it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you ever go to Navarre pier after 7 pm there is always people shark fishing.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Idk about the ft. Walton area but I live on the sound in midway and have set baits out 4 times in the past 3 weeks off of our dock. Caught 4 bull sharks. Nothing has been under 5 ft. Biggest being 6'1". They're in there.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow I've had crabs tear my bait up twice now in trying the panty hose thing tonight. What time are u fishing in midway and what u using ?


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

cmg76 said:


> Wow I've had crabs tear my bait up twice now in trying the panty hose thing tonight. What time are u fishing in midway and what u using ?


I have been settin baits right at dark. Been using speckled trout. The sharks in the sound love em. Tried stingray and thy wouldn't touch it. Put a spec out and it's game on. Also used redfish heads and carcasses that I have caught. They work well too. Mullet and Bonita has to soft of meat. They get picked clean by the crabs every time.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I save all the Spanish and king heads and put the guts in snack size bags for chum they work the best every time for me


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah strike 3 for me using Spanish. Def going to specks. Patriot do u just throw it out as far as u can and weight it down right? Damn crabs even picked thru the panty hose. They really love those Mack's lol.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

cmg76 said:


> Yeah strike 3 for me using Spanish. Def going to specks. Patriot do u just throw it out as far as u can and weight it down right? Damn crabs even picked thru the panty hose. They really love those Mack's lol.


I have been kayaking my baits out a lil ways and droppin em. But I'm sure you could cast out too. I have caught em anywhere from 5ft of water to 15 ft.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

patriot are u weighting the specks down to the bottom? sorry for all the questions i gotta defeat these crabs


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

cmg76 said:


> patriot are u weighting the specks down to the bottom? sorry for all the questions i gotta defeat these crabs


It's no problem man, that's how you get better is by asking questions! That's mostly how I found out what I know. Along with trial and error. Haha but yes depending on the current that night I use anywhere from 4-10 oz of weight and a 8-10 ft coated cable leader.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

if anyone reads this thread and wants to show me the ropes in ft walton i have a nice pier to fish off in the sound and will supply anything u need! beer? supplies? crack? whatever


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

cmg76 said:


> if anyone reads this thread and wants to show me the ropes in ft walton i have a nice pier to fish off in the sound and will supply anything u need! beer? supplies? crack? whatever


I'm down, getting into Pensacola in a couple of hours, in the Atlanta airport right now. Will head to FWB tomorrow, would be cool to meet up and I will be happy to teach you as much as I can about sharking!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> I'm down, getting into Pensacola in a couple of hours, in the Atlanta airport right now. Will head to FWB tomorrow, would be cool to meet up and I will be happy to teach you as much as I can about sharking!


Were going tonight if you wanna come stop by or run a line. Shoot me a pm.

Had 3 runs last night and 2 sharks


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Moganman I work Monday but am off Tuesday if your still game text me 205-381-8427
I actually have some nice speck heads I'm about to give a try here in a bit. My numbers good for anybody who wants to hook up in ft Walton.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Anybody fishing in ft Walton this week or weekend?


----------

